# Cyclogest vs crinone - TMI alert



## witchandchips (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello - I am on my 1st stim FET - had embies transferred Fri. Been using cyclogest pessaries 400mg twice a day since last Sun, and they are really starting to get to me. I am using them vaginally (as the thought of the alternative gives me the creeps), and starting to get sore / itchy where they melt and trickle back down. I didn't have any such problems with the crinone on my fresh cycles, and found a research paper online which indicated women using cyclogest had more discomfort and inconvenience than those using crinone. I did ask at the clinic why I have cyclogest rather than crinone this time, and they mentioned there had been some research which suggested a better result using cyclogest rather than crinone in FET.

We are off on hols to Spain next weekend for a car tour, and I just checked the weather - it is 23 in some places we are going. Now the pessaries melt at body temp and I have visions of leaving a pack in the car whilst we have lunch and coming back to find them all melted into one giant pessary.   I guess if I am stuck with them, will have to allocate a dedicated cool bag!!!

I am thinking of ringing the clinic to talk this through in more detail. Obviously if there is a statistically significant advantage to cyclogest, after all I have been through I will put up with it all for the next 9 weeks or whatever (if lucky enough to have +ve test). Just wondered whether any of you lovely ladies have any relevant experience to share??

Thanks all 

W&C


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi there, 

Sorry i don't have any advice but just wanted to wish you luck!   


Nic


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Do you lie down for 30 mins after inserting the pessary?

That usually does the trick, plus a panty liner for good measure  

good luck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I didn't find cyclogest too much of a problme, but you could always take a mini cool bag and pop them in there. 

I also used them 'back door' and never had any leakage from them or ever laid down
lx


----------



## witchandchips (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks guys for your thoughts. I will try them out...

Good luck all - specially kizzymouse with your test this week.
Got everything crossed for you

W&C


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks hun


----------



## Jo82 (Jan 26, 2010)

I also found the 'back door' far more comfortable. It really isn't so bad and there's no soreness or itchyness like up the front! xxx


----------

